# Paludarium + Betta = ???



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

So I've seen a few pictures of Paludariums floating around the web and a few of them have fish in them! Here's an example:










Personally I think the idea is really neat(I'd love to give one a shot over the summer, actually), but what are y'all's opinions on them? :-? Would a Betta be able to live in one?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't see why a betta wouldn't be okay in one, so long as you made sure they had the appropriatte temperature, space and food requirements met. They should actually be quite good in them, considering compared to some fish, they don't require huge amounts of space. 
I would say, if you were going to theme one with a betta though, to leave out the waterfall, or make sure that there is enough space away from it that the betta can safely swim without being pulled into the current... or build a buffer in to disperse the waterfall's impact. A paludarium themed after the tropical lowlands of southeast Asia (the native home of bettas) would probably be really cool looking, and definitely sounds like a fun project. If you do decide to try this project, I'd love to see pictures of it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The picture of it looks pretty cool.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I really want to do it... actually, did I ever tell y'all about my dream hobby with Tian-Tian's tank? I wanted to start making a line of fish-safe aquarium themes, starting with the Paludarium setup. I've always been a fan of the natural look.

Southeast Asia, Nataku? Awesome idea!  I was actually looking for an excuse to do an oriental-themed tank. Perfect combo of both!
Let's just hope Tian-Tian pulls through his recovery from his current case of ich... flippin' fish...


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It is fine. You need to keep the water VERY clean, and make sure than any possibly amphibians will not try to eat the betta.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Of course! I don't think I'd get any amphibians, actually. How about some nice, freshwater crab, instead? :3 Or maybe a freshwater hermit crab, built up on a bank. 

I'll have to do some extra research on exactly what I want.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think doing research would be a good idea.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Too true! I have until summer to get everything sorted out. Even though that's not too far away I don't want to rush into anything headlong and wind up with an expensive mistake on my hands. 

Besides, I think it just might be the perfect mini-project to spend more time with my busy father. It's either a paludarium or re-installing the koi pond out in the backyard... paludarium just might be cheaper.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it definitely would be cheaper.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah... though I DO miss having koi and giant goldfish out in the back (and my albino catfish, Tuna! I miss her! :-( I raised her from a fry!). 

We still have three giant goldfish that we kept for ourselves (they're about a foot long, each, just cruising in a temporary tank). I know my dad still wants to put the pond out back again (especially since he bought a duckling around Easter for my sister!). I've gone over a few designs with him about it... 

But back to business. Paludarium (which is really hard to spell, haha). I think the southeast Asian theme would work best. What I might do is set up a sort of platform towards the back of the tank for land, or simply slope it down towards the water. Depends.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it would be nice to have a pond for the duck.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Me too; I won't have to shower with a duck when I get back home once the semester is over if I put the pond in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Every year, we have a problem with ducks using our pool as their personal pond. One of my idiot neighborsd wanted to shoot them! The pool belongs to our homeowners' association.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

:shock: Oh, don't shoot the poor ducks! (Wait, doesn't the chlorine hurt them? *confused* )

Here, I looked up a few other Paludariums. I kinda like this one, going for a southeast Asian theme (note: grassy plants. I'd put more sand and less rocks, personally... and more water too, of course):









What do you think? Any other suggestions?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Apparently, the chlorine doesn't hurt them. The pic didn't show up.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Weird!  I mean, I've heard of geese using the occasional pool for migrating, but it never occurred to me about the chlorine until now. 

Ah, nevermind the picture then.  My point was more grass, more sandy stuff, less rocks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just go with what you like best. If you like more rocks, put in more rocks. If you like a lot of grass, put in more grass. I'm sure it will be very nice, whatever you decide to do.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks! I'll give y'all updates on this thread as time goes by and I prepare the epic paludarium.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We definitely want pics when you get it all set up. lol


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I like the grassy plants. That one also seems to have some nice Java fern in there,which is always pretty. Another idea if you go with the southeast Asian theme is bamboo. A paludarium is actually a good situation where they could work nicely, as the could be planted in the water and grow out of it, and you can get bamboo in tons of different styles too, lot of people like to bend them around and shape them as they grow.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Ferns!!! That sounds like a great idea!  And the bamboo can be bought for extra-cheap near my house back home. 
I might do a half-fake/half-real as far as plants go. Maybe.


----------



## Sarkazmo (Apr 20, 2009)

If you're going to do this, do it right. Don't cheapen your efforts by mixing real and fake plants. Go real if you can.

If you go the bamboo route be aware that the fastest growing plant is a species of bamboo (at something close to 46" growth in 24 hrs.) But real bamboo can be incorporated into your display by splitting the bamboo you can make great water ways. Whole bamboo that's been hollowed out can make an outlet for a water fall or pieces of bamboo can be used to allow amphibious creatures another path out of the water.

There are many varieties of fresh water shrimp that would get along peacefully with a betta. There's also some filter feeding shrimp and crayfish that're completely harmless. Be careful of the more agressive inverts that won't hesitate to snatch up a slow moving fishy. Clams, muscles, and snails would be good choices as well but the first two require more maintenance and a careful watch because a dead one can foul a tank in no time. Mangrove plants could be another option... Lillies could be beautiful. Lots of possibilities. I can't wait to see some of the initial work. Good luck!

Sark


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you, Sarkazmo!


----------

